# Plesk installer Lade laufzeit erhöhen?



## Shorty1968 (9. Februar 2020)

Hallo,
ich nutze Plesk Obsidian Version 18.0.23 mit Debian 9 und habe ein Problem,wenn ich den Installer aufrufe wird er manschmal überhaupt nicht angezeigt so das es einen Netzwerk Fehler gibt und wenn es dann mal klappt dauert es unheimlich lange bis er die Seite geladen hat.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit die Script laufzeit zu erhöhen so das es schneller geht oder kennt eventuell jemand die Fehler Quelle und wie man sie beheben kann? 

Wenn ich *plesk repair installation* oder *plesk repair all -v* in der shell ausführe geht er für eine Moment,was oder wie kann ich das Problem finden und lösen?


----------



## zerix (9. Februar 2020)

Ich kann leider nicht helfen, aber ein da mich die Frage verwirrt hat, wollte ich was dazu sagen. 
Wenn du die Laufzeit erhöhst, geht es danach langsamer. Du musst die Laufzeit verkürzen, damit es schneller ist.


----------



## Shorty1968 (9. Februar 2020)

Danke eigentlich muss sich da wie ich das sehe etwas ohne mein zutun verändern den wie gesagt wen ich *plesk repair installation* oder *plesk repair all -v* in der shell auführe geht es ja für einen Moment.

Aber ich kenne mich leider noch nicht so gut mit Plesk aus das ich den Fehler finde,allerding habe ich das Problem schon immer bei mir gehabt und nun würde ich es endlich gerne lösen.


----------



## zerix (9. Februar 2020)

Was sagen denn die Logs?


----------



## Shorty1968 (9. Februar 2020)

in /var/log/plesk/panel.log sehe ich nun leider nichts was auf einen Timeout hin deutet.


----------

